# Soviet Merchant Marine. German Ships in Soviet Merchant Navy after WWII



## 40907

Discussion thread for Soviet Merchant Marine. German Ships in Soviet Merchant Navy after WWII. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## 40907

Hey! C'mon! This is plain weird!

I did NOT post that message. All I did was have a look at some Russian stuff.


----------



## Shilka

*Help wanted!*

Looking for the SHILKA.
Capt Nikolay Lukin, Master of ms Vtoraya Pyatiletka. 30.08.1941 ...
Capt Nikolay Lukin, Master of ms Vtoraya Pyatiletka 

30.08.1941 – Vtoraya Pyatiletka (Вторая Пятилетка – Second 5 years plan); 
Cargo ship / 3974 BRT / Baltic State Shipping Co., Leningrad / 
Capt.N.I.Lukin (see photo above); Complement 2500 passengers and crew; 
She was sunk by German aircrafts; Most of passengers and crew were rescued.
One of Volgoles type timber carriers (see Special report No.3) 

THE SHILKA WAS A TIMBER CARRIER 
and it was in the port of Amsterdam @ 24th of Dec 1934
I NEED THE CREWLIST

HELP HELP HELP


----------



## sparkie2182

"I did NOT post that message. All I did was have a look at some Russian stuff." 

That's what Philby said.


----------

